# Late notice - West Lakes Wed 27 Dec



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday all - sorry about the late notice, but if anyone is interested I'll be fishing West Lakes tomorrow morning. Depending on wind (weather, not me) I'll probably be fishing the southern end towards the inlet. Hopefully I'll be on the water about 7.30.I'll be glad to have some company if anyone is interested.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Ended up launching at about 0530 and immediately had some fun on glow gulps - 4 or 5 bream to 28cm. As the sun came up the fish shut down but still managed a few more on a sx40. There are lots of good fish there but I just can't quite figure out the best way to entice them.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Fisher 0530 - that only comes around once a day in my world and they actually call it 1730 :lol:


----------

